# cd stuck



## bigtrev (Aug 11, 2013)

My wife owns a 2005 Nissan Almera SE for reasons i still don't know she pushed a cd into the player with it turned off. The cd is now stuck in the player its not fully loaded the cd will not eject or play, is there a way of getting it out without a costly trip to nissan or audio specialist.


----------



## sophietang (Jun 25, 2013)

maybe you tried it again and again . the cd will be ejected. just as i had the same situation.


----------

